# Four Walls Blues



## CelticWanderer (Nov 29, 2018)

getting really ancy from being housed up due to an ACL tear and wrote this simple thing and thought I would share

_Link: https://youtu.be/iK6O868UN5Y_​


----------



## RottonCotton (Nov 29, 2018)

Damn son you could come ride iron with me any day . Your music and mine is from the heart brother . Whoooweeeee muddy waters shoo shooo choo choo in my brain..thanks as I'm on the banks of the Mississippi as we speak. 

Delta country


----------



## Thewalkindude (Nov 29, 2018)

Hell yeah this is great


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 29, 2018)

Excellent!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 29, 2018)

RottonCotton said:


> Damn son you could come ride iron with me any day . Your music and mine is from the heart brother . Whoooweeeee muddy waters shoo shooo choo choo in my brain..thanks as I'm on the banks of the Mississippi as we speak.
> 
> Delta country
> View attachment 47568


hey thanks man, hope Mississippi treats ya kindly


----------

